# Full Livery



## fleabittenbay (10 July 2017)

(Posted in Midlands thread too)

Hi all,

Currently on the search for a yard providing full livery. It would be for the one horse. Must have 24/7 turnout in summer and some turnout all year round. Must also have an arena and some off road hacking near by.

Looking for up to a 30 minute drive from Newcastle-under-Lyme town centre. The ideal would be a small private yard taking on a few livery clients. Very clean and tidy owner! Parking for a 3.5t box would be required also.

I've specified the ideal would be a smaller yard but open to the larger ones if they have great facilities, therefore Somerford is on the cards but I'm not aware of many more around the area. Would also appreciate to know the ones I should stay away from! Thanks


----------



## abbijay (11 July 2017)

I'm based just north of you (Sandbach) and know most of the yards offering full livery don't do 24-7 turnout in summer, certainly I would be surprised if Somerford did from what I've heard but I haven't enquired there myself so obviously you'd need to check that out. Most places offer nights out with a few hours in during the day. 
I think you might like Old Peel livery in Audley. I know the lady who owns/runs it as she was previously head girl where I am and would definitely recommend her horse management skills. I don't know what the hacking in Audley is like but a number of people have left my yard to go there and they all hacked here so I presume they do there too. 
The village of Smallwood is nice and has some off road routes - not tons but there are a few places for a nice canter. The main yard is Smallwood livery and that has a cross country field which I use as off road hacking a bit, it's not a small yard but not massive like Somerford either. There is a small yard called Rue Moss Hall which might be what you are looking for: nice yard with an arena, lots of turnout and a decent tack room space. I don't know what Pump House offers but again it might be worth a look; they run lots of shows in summer but I know they allow 24-7 turnout in summer. 
Alsager EC is a short hack from the Salt lines and has 2 indoor arenas and 2 outdoors, there is Darlington's (Bank Farm) in Scholar Green, Springbank Farm in Bradwall (just outside Sandbach). If you look in Biddulph there is "the Lines" which is a bridle path and I know there are a couple of lovely small yards but I don't know their names but I don't know if they offer anything other than DIY. 
In the old fashioned way I would suggest popping into a local tack shop and asking if they know of anywhere. Newcastle Equine Laundry also sells stuff and Heather knows a lot of yards as she drives round to collect rugs so I would definitely pop in and ask her if she knows of anything that might suit your requirements. 
Good luck.


----------



## fleabittenbay (11 July 2017)

Thanks for your response, lots to go off from there. Some of the ones you've mentioned I have on my maybe list but also a lot of new ones to check out. I will ask Heather, she also does my rugs, should've thought of that sooner! Again, thanks.


----------

